# New Prize For NMR's Raffle



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lynn will be adding this to the Raffle for NMR.

It's a lovely bag, with a ton of room. Not too big, not too small.

The more tickets you buy, the better chance of winning more prizes.
We have so many wonderful donations. I think everyone is going to
have fun with this, as well as help a wonderful cause. 

If you win the bag, and it's not your "style", it would make a wonderful
Christmas gift to a friend, or relative.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: WOW! Are you kidding?! That's a great prize!!!!!!! 



NOTE TO SELF: hope i win, hope i win, hope i win :two thumbs up:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is *gorgeous*!!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

That's HOT!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh man I want that BAG!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, I know, isn't it nice. LBB actually picked it out. 

Yep, he was thinking, "hmmmm, Juicy...I could chew on the leather,
make it juicier, with my slobber, and add to the value. Perhaps start
my 'own line'."

I said, "LBB you can't even walk a straight line, much less start your own!!!" :HistericalSmiley: 

I must say, I do love this bag. Almost donated the new Coach bag, my grandkids
bought for me, and kept this one :brownbag:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG thats a gorgeous bag !

Give us all the details for the raffle again !


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 29 2008, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626850


> :new_shocked: WOW! Are you kidding?! That's a great prize!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE TO SELF: hope i win, hope i win, hope i win :two thumbs up:[/B]


NOTE TO SELF: Steal Pat's raffle tickets because I want that bag! :innocent: 

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Aug 29 2008, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626855


> Oh man I want that BAG!!!![/B]



As I push Stephanie in the closet and lock the door on raffle day!! :smtease:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I need to buy my tickets NOW and some again later and some more later.....
WOW what a nice addition to the raffle!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Holy cow, I would LOVE to have that bag for B&B. Someone is going to be soooooo happy. I need to get a few raffle tickets


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 29 2008, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626935


> Holy cow, I would LOVE to have that bag for B&B. Someone is going to be soooooo happy. I need to get a few raffle tickets[/B]



Paula ~ It's not a "dog bag", it's a "purse". It is flippin' awesome. But is a "human" purse. Yes, Henry wants it ~ LOL
He's such a fruit-cake. But hey, he has good taste. :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll get a pic of myself, holding it. You would LOVE it. It's a fun, stylish bag, for a fun stylish woman.
And that would be YOU!! You, my friend, deserve something for yourself.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a wonderful prize for the raffle!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, Deb, that's so nice of you!! A great prize!! 

I'm working on figuring out what to donate .....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 29 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626947


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 29 2008, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626935





> Holy cow, I would LOVE to have that bag for B&B. Someone is going to be soooooo happy. I need to get a few raffle tickets[/B]



Paula ~ It's not a "dog bag", it's a "purse". It is flippin' awesome. But is a "human" purse. Yes, Henry wants it ~ LOL
He's such a fruit-cake. But hey, he has good taste. :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll get a pic of myself, holding it. You would LOVE it. It's a fun, stylish bag, for a fun stylish woman.
And that would be YOU!! You, my friend, deserve something for yourself.
[/B][/QUOTE]


It's ok Paula, i too thought it was a dog bag.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 29 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626947


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 29 2008, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626935





> Holy cow, I would LOVE to have that bag for B&B. Someone is going to be soooooo happy. I need to get a few raffle tickets[/B]



Paula ~ It's not a "dog bag", it's a "purse". It is flippin' awesome. But is a "human" purse. Yes, Henry wants it ~ LOL
He's such a fruit-cake. But hey, he has good taste. :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll get a pic of myself, holding it. You would LOVE it. It's a fun, stylish bag, for a fun stylish woman.
And that would be YOU!! You, my friend, deserve something for yourself.
[/B][/QUOTE]



:HistericalSmiley: well how would I know I get my bags at Ross :HistericalSmiley: My minds always on dogs k: I've never had a purse that was more then $20.00  :rofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:embarrassed: You mean it's not a dog carrier bag? Of course I'd still like it.....it's Archie (my bag boy) who wouldn't care any more..........he's so finicky.....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 29 2008, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627036


> :embarrassed: You mean it's not a dog carrier bag? Of course I'd still like it.....it's Archie (my bag boy) who wouldn't care any more..........he's so finicky..... [/B]



Oh, Pat ~ It's a human bag. I'm the one who needs a bag over my head, for NOT being clear :brownbag: 

Sorry about that, ladies. Yes, another brown bag is in place...... :brownbag: :brownbag: 

Now an, "Oh Crud".......I can take exchange??

Let me know what I should do. I'm sure it won't be a proplem. 

I can certainly keep the bag, and buy a doggie carrier. That would work, as well. 

Once again, I appologize.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you better not exchange that purse :smmadder: I would love to win it and so would everyone else.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 29 2008, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627079


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 29 2008, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627036





> :embarrassed: You mean it's not a dog carrier bag? Of course I'd still like it.....it's Archie (my bag boy) who wouldn't care any more..........he's so finicky..... [/B]



Oh, Pat ~ It's a human bag. I'm the one who needs a bag over my head, for NOT being clear :brownbag: 

Sorry about that, ladies. Yes, another brown bag is in place...... :brownbag: :brownbag: 

Now an, "Oh Crud".......I can take exchange??

Let me know what I should do. I'm sure it won't be a proplem. 

I can certainly keep the bag, and buy a doggie carrier. That would work, as well. 

Once again, I appologize.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Step away from the purse and noone gets hurt!  I want that purse! It's sooo pretty!!!


----------

